# Fire Pit



## garnede

I am looking for a good solid fire pit.  I looked at the big box stores, but all they had was stamped metal with wire mesh over it, that would keep the fire ridiculously small.  I am looking for something that is made from heavy metal, 3/32" - 1/4" range.  It just needs to be a dish with solid legs and a way to get air in and water out.  

Anyone know someone who makes or sells something like that in the columbus ga area?  Thanks.


----------



## mikel

garnede said:


> I am looking for a good solid fire pit.  I looked at the big box stores, but all they had was stamped metal with wire mesh over it, that would keep the fire ridiculously small.  I am looking for something that is made from heavy metal, 3/32" - 1/4" range.  It just needs to be a dish with solid legs and a way to get air in and water out.
> 
> Anyone know someone who makes or sells something like that in the columbus ga area?
> 
> i built my own with materials i got from lowe's for around $120..its 4ft across,has a concrete bottom and rock sides..are you looking to do a permanent one?


----------



## garnede

No, I'm in a rental right now.  I would rather have a temporary and/or portable one.  I could build a permanent one, but if I move at the end of my lease I would have to tear it down and repair the grass.


----------



## BriarPatch99

http://www.agrisupply.com/product.a...=on_cat&utm_medium=on_cat&utm_campaign=on_cat

Stack some bricks around one of these and make a cover... don't think it would ever burn out.
Smaller one available too or larger I think.  http://www.agrisupply.com/wash-pot-40-gallon-cap/p/56691/


----------



## blues brother

Something like this??






There is a vent on the other side that doubles as draft and a wash out.  It will let hot coals fall out.

The pit is the end of a 250 gal propane tank.

Check out this thread...lotsa neat pits.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=506212&highlight=


----------



## GAGE

Saw this on Craigslist the other day,  looked like a good price.

http://athensga.craigslist.org/grd/2000588652.html


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

blues brother said:


> Something like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a vent on the other side that doubles as draft and a wash out.  It will let hot coals fall out.
> 
> The pit is the end of a 250 gal propane tank.
> 
> Check out this thread...lotsa neat pits.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=506212&highlight=


Here is a couple of pictures of your fire pit in action!!


----------



## slightly grayling

That looks nice.....get that red hot and sit on that rim and you could give yourself quite a brand!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Here is a couple of pictures of your fire pit in action!!
> 
> View attachment 562091
> 
> View attachment 562092


----------



## benafrye

Tractor wheels work good


----------



## garnede

blues brother said:


> Something like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a vent on the other side that doubles as draft and a wash out.  It will let hot coals fall out.
> 
> The pit is the end of a 250 gal propane tank.
> 
> Check out this thread...lotsa neat pits.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=506212&highlight=



That looks a lot like what I want.  It does not have to be that deep, but I don't mind it being deep either.  I have the welder and grinder, but no torches or large propane tanks.  
Anyone have an extra 250 gal propane tank laying around that needs an end removed?    I'll have to keep an eye out for something like that.  $500 is a little more than I was looking to spend, but if I could get a tank end for 50-60 then I could build the rest.  Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## boneboy96

Say Rutt, don't you have any pics of that truck rim U used for a fire pit at FPG?


----------



## shakey gizzard

benafrye said:


> tractor wheels work good



x2!


----------



## blues brother

Lotta times you can find a real old tank for free. Everybody worries about cutting into it with a torch, but its no big deal if you follow a few saftey precautions.


----------



## jcinpc

I did the same with a bottom of a tank will get a pic tomorrow


----------



## drippin' rock

This one is at Sam's for 134 dollars.  I am usually leery of comercial products like this, but it seems to be fairly thick walled.  I'd guess the walls to be 3/8" thick.  The diamond metal cooking surface seems to be good quality as well.  I tried to talk my wife into letting me have it so I could do a thorough product review... you know, for the good of all you guys, but she did not fall for it.


----------



## jcinpc

heres what I built from junk laying around


----------



## Browtine

drippin' rock said:


> This one is at Sam's for 134 dollars.  I am usually leery of comercial products like this, but it seems to be fairly thick walled.  I'd guess the walls to be 3/8" thick.  The diamond metal cooking surface seems to be good quality as well.  I tried to talk my wife into letting me have it so I could do a thorough product review... you know, for the good of all you guys, but she did not fall for it.



Did you by chance mean 3/16 inch on that metal thickness? Doesn't look anywhere close to 3/8" to me.


----------



## drippin' rock

Didn't measure so I just took a guess, but you are probably right.  The walls look thicker than most charcoal grills you can buy at that price is what I  was getting at.


----------



## blues brother

jcinpc said:


> heres what I built from junk laying around



Nice pit!


----------



## TRACTORGUY

Try Country Boy Trailers in Cumming Ga they make some great Firepits out of 18`` or 24`` steel pipe with cooking grids and a protective rim around the outside . I have one and it is great .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

boneboy96 said:


> Say Rutt, don't you have any pics of that truck rim U used for a fire pit at FPG?



I don't have any pics on hand, but I will try and remember to take some!!..............I'm thinking about having some legs added to it to elevate it off of the ground!!

It is a tractor trailer tire rim........We used it at FPG for a fire pit.......Somewhere I have a piece of expanded metal cut to the exact size of the rim that I can use for a grill


----------



## boneboy96

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't have any pics on hand, but I will try and remember to take some!!..............I'm thinking about having some legs added to it to elevate it off of the ground!!
> 
> It is a tractor trailer tire rim........We used it at FPG for a fire pit.......Somewhere I have a piece of expanded metal cut to the exact size of the rim that I can use for a grill



I picked up 2 of these rims at a tractor trailer truck salvage yard in Ellenwood last Monday.   $10   I'm feeling it now!


----------



## deputyatnight

I was watching tv a little while back and they made one from a sugar boiling pot.  It looked like the perfect thing to use.


----------



## chevy85

A washing machine drum works well to. but it would sit on the ground.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't have any pics on hand, but I will try and remember to take some!!..............I'm thinking about having some legs added to it to elevate it off of the ground!!
> 
> It is a tractor trailer tire rim........We used it at FPG for a fire pit.......Somewhere I have a piece of expanded metal cut to the exact size of the rim that I can use for a grill





boneboy96 said:


> I picked up 2 of these rims at a tractor trailer truck salvage yard in Ellenwood last Monday.   $10   I'm feeling it now!


Had the legs added this week..........Going to be home this weekend, so I might give it an inaugural run.........Of course pics will be in order!!


----------



## Cdworks

My brother in law makes smokers out of the 250 tanks and makes fire pits out of the ends and they are great! He has just welded a rim to the bottom or made legs for it whichever he felt like at the time. Can't wait ti see pics of what u come up with!


----------



## Mac

shakey gizzard said:


> x2!



X3  works good


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

As Promised I got out the newly modified Truck tire rim fire pit last night!! Everything worked out well!! raising the rim off of the ground increased air flow from the bottom through the lug holes. Although this did allow for some hot coals to fall through. You would not want to use this on a flammable surface!! 

I have absolutely no money tied up in this one.......I found the rim on some hunting property many years ago, and had a co-worker at work weld the legs on last week


----------



## Thetoolman

I use the rim off a tractor trailer truck . works great!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Thetoolman said:


> I use the rim off a tractor trailer truck . works great!


That's what that is in my pictures. I just had legs welded on to get it up off the ground.


----------



## crackerdave

blues brother said:


> Something like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a vent on the other side that doubles as draft and a wash out.  It will let hot coals fall out.
> 
> The pit is the end of a 250 gal propane tank.
> 
> Check out this thread...lotsa neat pits.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=506212&highlight=



Mike,that pit of yours is the _best!_


----------



## blues brother

Thanks Dave. My buddy that built this one just finished one that is 40" across (its HUGE) and has a swing away grill rack. I'll try to get a pic of it.


----------



## southgaoriginal

there is a place in carolina that makes custom fire pits,  they are basically old syrup boilers but they are very expensive but they are great fire pits they will even cast them with your name or club name but start out around 1000 bucks think its called carolina kettles


----------



## trout fisher

Here's mine. Made from a 250 gal. propane tank. It has a damper on the bottom that is not shown. Got the kettle top for indirect cooking. Keep meat or bread warm on the top grate, (also a great beverage holder). The top comes off so I can alter the shims, raising or lowering the grates.


----------



## blues brother

Trout,
Thats a nice pit. I love the swing away rack and crane.  Very nice!


----------



## trout fisher

Thanks bb. The Weber lid has been put away for Winter. It's a bonafide butt warmer 'til Spring.


----------

